# What breed mix is my dog?



## MuttLuverX2 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone here have any idea of what mix my dog is? We adopted her from a shelter who said that she is either Beagle/Labrador mix or Coonhound/Labrador mix. She has the webbing between her toes so there probably is Lab in there somewhere. I'm not so sure about the Beagle or Coonhound. Sophie is now 7 months old. We adopted her at 10 weeks of age. She's very timid at times loves to be outside. She is quirky about her areas where she will and will not go and extremely stubborn if you try to get her to go someplace she doesn't want to go. For instance, she will only go in & out one door of our house, she will only go to one half of our yard, she will go to the upstairs of our house but will not go downstairs to our gameroom. 
She's very tall and skinny (unlike a Lab or beagle). She has a regular bark and is quite vocal. She doesn't "bay" like hounds do. I'm starting to think that she might have some greyhound in her because of the lankiness and also because of her timid personality. What do you think?


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like a **** hound mix to me.We have alot of those around here, she is very pretty and has some very expressive eyes..
In fact there is one that comes to visit our neighbors that looks very much like yours.I will have to ask her what kind it is next time I see her.All the coonhounds around here are all very timid.Ive only met a very few that were friendly.Im just making guesses.Walker coonhound or english coonhound.Look those up and see if they are kinda like her.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

In that second picture she looks (except for coloring) a LOT like my first dog (Lab). And for some reason I'm thinking Foxhound. They have a thinner build than Coonhounds do. But I do think Lab/hound mix is probably right. Just what kind of hound is the question.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dog!! I definitely see Lab in that face, and the coloring/markings and face also make me think Foxhound.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

MuttLuverX2 said:


> [She's very tall and skinny (unlike a Lab or beagle). She has a regular bark and is quite vocal. She doesn't "bay" like hounds do. I'm starting to think that she might have some greyhound in her because of the lankiness and also because of her timid personality. What do you think?


A field-bred Lab is generally taller and lankier than a show-bred Lab, plus 7 months is a lanky age, so that could account for the skinniness.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

My first thought was Foxhound/Labrador. She is a beautiful dog whatever she is.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Willowy said:


> A field-bred Lab is generally taller and lankier than a show-bred Lab, plus 7 months is a lanky age, so that could account for the skinniness.


I never knew that. That explains a lot about something I've been wondering - my neighbor has two labs. His male looks like any old lab, but the female is very lanky and leggy and slim, but appears to be purebred and the correct weight.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL---around here, the field-bred Labs are the "any old Labs". Here's a couple pics I found that seem to illustrate the difference:

http://www.mistymarshlabradors.com/DSC00628_800x600.jpg
http://www.buyalab.com/Southland_Kennel2_op_481x600.jpg
And, if I could find some pics of Willow on this computer (I can't), she was definitely not a show dog. Probably not a good example of a field-bred dog, either, though.

Show-bred Labs are blocky and heavily-built. Almost look like a different breed.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Willowy said:


> LOL---around here, the field-bred Labs are the "any old Labs". Here's a couple pics I found that seem to illustrate the difference:
> 
> http://www.mistymarshlabradors.com/DSC00628_800x600.jpg
> http://www.buyalab.com/Southland_Kennel2_op_481x600.jpg
> ...


I've noticed the same thing with beagles! The show beagles are stockier and wider, and the hunting beagles are usually taller and thiner. Same thing goes for English Springer Spaniel, the feild type has a much different coat then the show dog variety. It's almost like two different breeds! The English lab (the show kind) are much more suited for average homes. The american labs are much more drivey and built to hunt and retrieve. Did you know the AKC is actually considering splitting the two into 2 different breeds?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Lab/Beagle Mix! She's purrrty  I have a Lab/Beagle Mix and I do know a thing about stubbornness in that dog and she is one hound stubborn which is one of their traits lol 

This mix different they will either look more like a lab or a beagle, Johnnie has a beagle head & body and only lab of her is retrieving also her coat texture, & paws


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know what she is, but her face is very very sweet. I can understand how she would catch your eye at the shelter -- good luck with her 

I think a lot of "teenager" mix breeds get labeled greyhound mixes when they go through their lanky stage. I couldn't tell you how many people told me that my Kim simply must be a greyhound mix when she was that age. Now that she over 2 (my how time has flown) we don't get that too often, unless it's from someone with a rather stocky dog.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I see lab in the eyes and the ears too, I think. I'm going to say foxhound too, the head doesn't look right for a beagle or a lab.

I just have to add that I've got the same squeaky toy for my dog as in the third picture; it's one of his favorites.


----------

